# ResultSet in Session speichern



## Guest (12. Sep 2005)

Kann man in einer Session eigentlich auch komplette ResultSets speichern? Meine ersten Versuche sind leider kläglich gescheitert. Hinzu kommt bei mir nämlich das Problem, dass ich das ResultSet nicht innerhalb einer JSP, sondern in einer Klasse aufrufe, die so ja erstmal keinen Zugriff auf eine Session hat. 

Hat da jemand den einen oder anderen Denkanstoß für mich?


----------



## Ives (12. Sep 2005)

In die Session gehören keine große Datenmengen.  Schon aus dem Grund solltest du das unterlassen.
Mit dem Resultset kannst du nur arbeiten, wenn eine DB-Connection besteht. Die Ergebnisse deiner Abfrage musst du in eine entsprechende Datenstruktur schreiben und diese kannst du dann weitergeben.


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2005)

Ich hätte vielleicht dazusagen sollen, dass es sich um eine Anwendung handelt, in der lediglich gewisse Techniken (Xpath, XSLT, Xindice) getestet werden. Die Datenbankverbindung selbst ist sehr langsam, was sich aber leider nicht ändern lässt. Deshalb würde ich halt gerne das ResultSet irgendwo zwischenspeichern, falls ich nochmal auf das gleiche Ergebnis zugreifen möchte.

Bietet sich denn noch was anderes an als in der Session selbst zu speichern?


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2005)

Wie wär's mit EJB? Die Daten werden gecached.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Sep 2005)

hast du Java5?

nimm ein sog. RowSet


----------

